# Anybody want to play Words with Friends?



## LukeA (Apr 15, 2011)

It's a free (ad supported) iOS/Android cross platform Scrabble-like game and I'm looking for some opponents. I have to imagine that some other CPFers play it as well. The game has a random player option but it's no fun playing against a totally random stranger and not too many of my friends have it. 

You can either challenge me at LukeA944 or post your username so you can be challenged by others.


----------



## nbp (Sep 1, 2011)

Challenge sent. :nana:


----------



## JNORDON (Sep 7, 2011)

I don't know which obsession upsets my girlfriend more Flashlights or Words With Friends...I thought she was going to kill the cute waitress who asked me to a game before taking our order(she noticed I was playing).


----------



## nbp (Sep 7, 2011)

Hey, if she was cute AND nerdy enough to play online scrabble your gf had reason to be jealous. That girl sounds like a gem-looks and brains. :thumbsup:

To be fair though, you were out to dinner with your girl and playing scrabble on your phone instead of paying attention to her...so..yeah. That's gutsy. :duck:


----------



## JNORDON (Sep 7, 2011)

nbp said:


> Hey, if she was cute AND nerdy enough to play online scrabble your gf had reason to be jealous. That girl sounds like a gem-looks and brains. :thumbsup:
> 
> To be fair though, you were out to dinner with your girl and playing scrabble on your phone instead of paying attention to her...so..yeah. That's gutsy. :duck:


 
I know, but its part of ye old double standard, she can be on the phone but god forbid I try to sneak a triple word in, I'm doomed.


----------



## cdrake261 (Sep 8, 2011)

Wordfued? Sure, hit me up....cdrake261


----------

